# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Как правильно соединить компьютер и ноутбук при помощи роутера

## Фяг

Хочу провести интернет от компьютера к ноутбуку. К стационарному компу идет выделенка со статическим ip. В ноуте есть wifi встроенный, а в компе нет.мне хватит роутера или надо еще в стационарный тоже wifi?
как это лучше реализовать?
з.ы.прошу тапками не закапывать.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Вы их вязать хотите по WiFi? Какой роутер имеется в виду?

----------


## SDA

Надо купить вайфаевский модуль в станционарный комп если роутер беспроводной.

----------


## Фяг

> Вы их вязать хотите по WiFi? Какой роутер имеется в виду?


так подключаются:
не беспроводной роутер:роутер в сеть->> кабель от стац.компа + кабель от ноута подключаются к роутеру
беспроводной роутер:роутер в сеть ->> а комп и ноут через вйфй
если так то хотелось чтоб через кабель.

как я понимаю если статический ip то идет привязка к сетевой плате и если подключиться через свич ноут он не подлючит.

----------


## Vadim_SVN

Используйте стационарную связку:
- роутер с точкой доступа (WiFi).
От роутера до стационарного компьютера - витая пара (кабель lan).
Подключение ноутбука - по WiFi

Какой у вас доступ в интернет? Имею в виду, что для доступа в интернет надо вводить логин и пароль (соединение типа pppoe) или тот кабель, что у вас воткнут в сетевую плату компьютера: выдан стат. ip и больше вам ничего трогать не надо?
Если у провайдера идет привязка биллинга для вас по mac адресу сетевой и ip адресу, то никто не мешает вам обратиться к нему с просьбой изменить привязку по mac на тот, который будет у вас в роутере.
Уделите особое внимание настройкам роутера для доступа по WiFi (т.е. не просто получить доступ, но и настроить безопасность), также сразу смените пароль для доступа на роутер на свой.

----------


## PavelA

> К стационарному компу идет выделенка со статическим ip.


 Какая? Через станд. ДСЛ?



> В ноуте есть wifi встроенный,


 На ноуте сетевой  обычной нет? Только wifi ?

----------

